# Gorgeous persian for adoption



## little_miss_kitty (Dec 1, 2008)

I've just spotted this beautiful girl on the manytears website..surely someone out there can give Pearl a loving home?

Many Tears Animal Rescue | Supported by Burns Pet Nutrition


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Are they actually after a home for them as it says adoption is by donation only? So is that rehoming, or like these sanctuaries that are just asking for public donations, you know like donkey sanctuaries do? Bit confused. I would have had the pair of them if they had been nearer than London


----------



## little_miss_kitty (Dec 1, 2008)

Yes they are looking to re-home them. Many Tears are brill....(I thi+nk by donation they mean that to re-home them you would have to pay a small fee..this covers the usual vaccinations, spaying etc)


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

Awwwww i would soooo love to take Pearl. 
I have tons of experiance with long haird and very shy cats.
She is just gorgous. :001_wub: :001_tt1:


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

Beautiful cats on there. xxx


----------



## funkycub (Aug 24, 2008)

Breaks my heart looking at them all.


----------



## Rio (Dec 15, 2008)

It just breaks your heart that so many cats are looking for homes but thank God for places like that.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

all the cats on there are just gorgeous, i do hope they find loving homes soon,


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Awwww bless all the kitty's xx I too hope they find loving homes really soon xx


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Aww poor babies I do so hope they find great homes really soon


----------



## pugsley Adams (Dec 30, 2008)

I want Nobby! so cute so many beautiful cats out there. Thank you for taking out the time to bring to our attention the need for good homes, so kind and very caring of you!:thumbup:


----------



## funkycub (Aug 24, 2008)

I could seriously take them all in...I sooooo need to win the lottery!


----------



## little_miss_kitty (Dec 1, 2008)

me too. I'd absolutely love to take in a rescue but hubby said a resoloute no to any cats atall for 7 years then I managed to psersuade him to have Winston...then a 2nd but I don't think there's any way I could convince him for a 3rd


----------

